# Newest 'biggest digital camera in the world'.



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2017)

Here's a link with a few details on the 3,024 MP camera. https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/11/17/562365248/the-largest-digital-camera-in-the-world-takes-shape

Of course it isn't as sharp as an 85mm Art but some might find it interesting anyway.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2017)

A camera with that high a resolution will require a very stable tripod.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 17, 2017)

I'd hate to be the one looking for hot pixels and dead pixels in that lot!


----------



## Eldar (Nov 17, 2017)

I am not sure I would bring this along on a hike ...


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 17, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I am not sure I would bring this along on a hike ...



Walking along the Appalachian Way and see a humble Sony shooter with his new A9....."Call that a camera? THIS is a camera...."


----------



## slclick (Nov 17, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> A camera with that high a resolution will require a very stable tripod.



Can it also be light and inexpensive?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2017)

It uses mirrors, does that mean it is a DSLR ;D

That goodness for a lighter thread, well done guys, first to get a Princess Bride reference in wins a prize, best Princess Bride reference in the thread wins the internet for the day. ;D


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 17, 2017)

"As you wish" but I wonder how it handles NR and DR?


----------



## slclick (Nov 17, 2017)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 17, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> A camera with that high a resolution will require a very stable tripod.



It doesnt have IBIS?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2017)

takesome1 said:


> "As you wish" but I wonder how it handles NR and DR?







slclick said:


> Inconceivable!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 17, 2017)

OK best Princess Bride reference gets a free custom 20" x 30" print of ay of your images. But it has to be worked in with skill and dexterity, we might even have to have a vote on it too. (And I won't get the print out to you until early next year).


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm wondering how I could ever use one of those but for now I rest well and dream of large sensors.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 17, 2017)

I had to write in a new character ...

*Inigo Montoya:* That Synoptic, he can fupp. 
*Fezzik:* Fupp, fupp… I think he like to pop at us. 
*Inigo Montoya: *Probably he means no coloration. 
*Fezzik: *He’s really very short on aberration. 
*Inigo Montoya: *You have a great gift for rendering. 
*Fezzik: *Yes, yes, some of the time. 
*Synoptic:* Enough of DR and NR. 
*Inigo Montoya:* Fezzik, are there sharpness ahead? 
*Fezzik:* If there are, we all be dead. 
*Synoptic:* No more exposure now, I mean it. 
*Fezzik:* Anybody want a copy?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2017)

A camera with the largest sensor is the greatest thing in the world - except for a nice MLT - mutton, lettuce, and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomatoes are ripe. They're so perky, I love that.


----------



## clbayley (Nov 18, 2017)

No more megapixels, and I mean it!

Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## brad-man (Nov 18, 2017)

The flash system is manufactured at the Savannah River Nuclear Facility 8)


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> A camera with that high a resolution will require a very stable tripod.



I'm just waiting for a new backpack design that includes a compartment to hold the country of Chile.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 30, 2017)

When Sigma makes a third party lens for it, will that lens have its own gravity? [I know anything with mass has gravity, BTW.]


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 9, 2017)

Canon isn't *******, just mostly *******.


----------



## zim (Dec 9, 2017)

Megapixels are everything. Anyone who says differently is selling something.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2018)

OK I forgot about this thread, and the promise I made. Anyway I am in the studio Tuesday and Wednesday, if takesome1, slclick, Mikehit, Eldar, and neuroanatomist (does that cover it?) want to send me a file to print up to 20" x 30" I'll get it done as promised.

If you want PM me for file requirements.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 28, 2018)

slclick said:


> Inconceivable!


You keep using that word......


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 28, 2018)

PBD thanks that is appreciated.
I have a large format printer so no need.


----------



## tron (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes but:

It is not a Sony so it is *******. Plus it cannot take pictures of Birds in Flight since it is not a Nikon ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dilbert (Feb 8, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> OK I forgot about this thread, and the promise I made. Anyway I am in the studio Tuesday and Wednesday, if takesome1, slclick, Mikehit, Eldar, and neuroanatomist (does that cover it?) want to send me a file to print up to 20" x 30" I'll get it done as promised.



I do not envy you the headache you'll have when the raw files finish copying. But for now, rest well and dream of iPhones and JPEGs.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 8, 2018)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > OK I forgot about this thread, and the promise I made. Anyway I am in the studio Tuesday and Wednesday, if takesome1, slclick, Mikehit, Eldar, and neuroanatomist (does that cover it?) want to send me a file to print up to 20" x 30" I'll get it done as promised.
> ...



Hey there Dilbert, a very warm welcome back. Hope you are well and if you'd like a print too just send me a file and your address.


----------

